# Are Reloading Components Getting Scarce?



## Babbalou1956 (Sep 2, 2014)

I'm thinking about reloading out of necessity. I've got enough cheap range ammo for one more trip to the range. Then a few boxes of expensive stuff I carry. After that I'm out of ammo. 9mm is going for about a dollar per round if I can find it online & that's the budget stuff. Aluminum case, steel case & reloads. So, brass, primers, bullets, powders, etc. getting scarce or expensive? I'd bet demand has gone way up. Wondering if it's time to reload or wait it out until 2021.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

I do not have an answer regarding reloading components, but I can say that the time for stocking up on a lot of consumable essentials is long gone.
When I do shoot, I favor the .22 LR since I can still replenish my stock. I mostly shoot centerfire only when I have replaced sights or other critical components, and then only just enough to test the work.
If and when things calm down again, I will buy ammo when I see it, and buy all I can.
Less than a year ago, a friend and I were horsetrading on a welding job on his Jeep. He sweetened the deal with 20 boxes of factory .308 ammo. I bet he has regrets.

GW


----------



## rustygun (Apr 8, 2013)

Primers and bullets are very difficult to find for 9mm right now. I don't know about cartridge cases i have plenty once fired. Prices have went up i have noticed. A 8lb. pound jug of H4350 cost me $180 6 months ago now it is $200. same store. If it was $20 now it's $25. Not outrageous but noticeable difference. I would check in your area and see what's available before I would invest in reloading equipment. Equipment may even be hard to find. Every area is a little different though. Can't for life understand why all the .22Lr disappears.


----------



## mdi (Jan 11, 2020)

Unfortunately your question is about 4 months too late. Factory ammo, reloading supplies are not to be found (occasionally some reports a score, but very rare) and a lot of reloading equipment is scarce too. I saw some "pull down" sales, but they are factory rejects sold to be disassembled and used for reloading the components. Popular hand gun ammo (38 Special, 380 Auto, 9mm, 40 S&W, and 45 ACP) are nowhere to be found. Occasionally I'll see ads for new cast and coated bullets but seldom and limited variety. While I don't need any components now (mebbe 8 months or year from now I may be low/out of some of my more popular handloads) I still shop around and am on some vendor's email lists. The key is looking at a lot of vendor's sites often and when you see something, jump on it. Be extra friendly to your local sporting goods or LGS personnel and stop by often. I found a couple bricks of SP primers this way, I stopped by the sporting goods department while I was shopping for Ma at my local box store...


----------



## Babbalou1956 (Sep 2, 2014)

Wow, looks like I'm in for a long wait. Hopefully things turn around in 2021. Until then I need to do some research on reloading & learn what I need to buy. Starting from scratch there.


----------



## lapetrarca53 (Aug 27, 2012)

My $.02......

Been reloading for a few years now. Rarely buy store bought ammo. Components are getting hard to find. Usually stay stocked up on components but recently got caught short on small pistol primers. Fortunately, I was able to find some on Gunbroker for a reasonable price.

This is a good resource for reading and research, regardless of the brand of reloading equipment you use. Lots of info for you to absorb and LOTS more lead data than my Lyman's.......

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B000N8OKAU/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o04_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## Jester560 (Jun 22, 2020)

I have a source for pistol bullets for anyone needing them.

https://summitcitybullets.com

He has them in stock, no price gouging and usually ships next day. Great bullets. I use them for USPSA, IDPA & Steel Challenge.

Use code Brent for 5% off.

Sent from my SM-G986U using Tapatalk


----------



## jtguns (Sep 25, 2011)

The report I read a month ago is lead and copper are in short supply and causing the shortage of bullets.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

jtguns said:


> The report I read a month ago is lead and copper are in short supply and causing the shortage of bullets.


If that is true, the recyclers don't know about it. I have been selling scrap brass and copper for years and the prices are very low right now.
I am saving mine until it is worthwhile to sell it.

GW


----------



## LostinTexas (Oct 1, 2018)

Getting? No.
They are outright hard to come by in may area Primers and powder are almost nonobtainium.


----------



## rickclark28 (Apr 14, 2019)

Today our largest supplier here locally sold the last of their dies. Muzzle loading range team mates are scrambling for their basic supplies. Not only are all the stocks of range ammo .9mm or rimfire gone but all the re-loading shelves are void of all primers, powders etc. Most the smaller LGS's ran out weeks ago but the x2 larger ones at least had something. Today they have nothing. I have been fortunate to have a good back up supply for the range but times are sure bad. Just got a couple of shipments from Target Sports and glad I had the chance to re-supply for shooting league.


----------



## gifbohane (May 24, 2020)

Like others have said ammo AND bullets for common calibers is non existent. If you wish to pay 90 cents or a dollar a round for Russian Steel that cost 10 cents six months ago you could get it. Primers are non existent. Tune in after the election...


----------



## noylj (Dec 8, 2011)

Gee, we have had idiotic lock-downs for what-eight or nine months? That means businesses shut down, their supply chains shut down and their shipping companies shut down. If you can't get supplies, ship product, or even open to make product, just how much product can you produce?
Then you add an election (always a cause for supply issues as everyone stocks up in case the Dems sweep). Then you add antifa and BLM bugaloo parties destroying cities and killing people.
I still can't find my Charmin "super roll" toilet paper and you're whining about gun supplies?


----------



## 1911 ADDICT (Oct 6, 2021)

As the Regime doubles down on policies to push forward agendas before the midterms, we will probably see more shortages and less Charmin super rolls. More money is being spent to keep people from working. The transportation problem will just get worse as the Sec of Transport goes on leave and gov't induced fuel shortages increase. Law enforcement has been degenerated to an impotent mockery of the past. The bad guys are the good guys and the good guys are the bad guys. The military is being gutted by illegal vaccine mandates. There are no more moderates to maintain governmental sanity. Yes, shooting supplies will probably continue to be scarce and expensive. The poles now show that more and more of those who supported gun control are now against it and buying guns after watching cities burned and looted on a daily basis with virtual immunity for the perps. I think of Cornwallis surrendering to Washington as the British band played "The World Turned Upside Down". Ands we think it could never happen here. I could go on and on, but I will spare you. Just thinking


----------

